# My pygmy buckling's horns are falling apart.



## goatkeeper2015 (Feb 10, 2015)

My pygmy buckling born towards the end of April his horns are falling apart. Their like crumbling. I have know idea what that's from. Anyone have a clue?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Lack of certain nutrients or minerals? 


Kayla Renee


----------



## goatkeeper2015 (Feb 10, 2015)

I think peeling is a better way to put it. Are the adult horns different?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's pretty common for bucklings horns to peel as they grow pretty fast during the puberty stages. They will smooth back up again when this fast growth period is over.


----------



## ashleysgoats (Aug 29, 2015)

Goat hiker is right it's very common for young Goats  no need to worry


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, the do that as they grow.


----------

